# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF Box updates, 30.10.2017

## mohamed73

Hello,
Following ISP based resurrectors ready for download:  Alcatel OT-6039YAlcatel OT-993DGeneral Mobile One 4GHTC One M8n (0P6B10000)HTC One M8q (0P6B65000)Huawei P6-C00Huawei Y300-0100Huawei Y300-0151Nokia X (RM-980) V1    059T984Nokia X (RM-980) V2    059W118Samsung E210LSamsung E210SSamsung M250SZTE V817  
Start JTAG Manager, go to Box Service TAB, click "Check for Updates" and select files You need to download.  
---
A great news for RIFF v1/v2 users ! We're preparing special RIFF Box Turbo Mode (TM) !
RIFF v2 owners will get up to 6MB/s write speed ! 
Significant increase in read/write speed for RIFF v1 hardware, via JTAG port ! (CPLD)
Up to 1mb/s for 1bit bus width:   

```
Open serial port...OK
Connecting to the RIFF Box...OK
Firmware Version: 1.47 (RIFFBOX1), JTAG Manager Version: 1.74

Connecting to the SD/eMMC Card...OK
Set I/O Voltage reads as 2.80V, SD_CLK Frequency is 8 MHz

Detected eMMC Chip, ID: 0x15/0x00 (KTS00M), User Area Partition = 0x0003AB000000 Bytes (14.67 GB)

Reading "User Area Partition" address space from 0x000000000000 to 0x000001FFFFFF
Completed in 00:00:43.813 (Average Transfer Rate: 747.91 kB/s)
```

----------

